# Epson Insufficient disk space



## Acsanna (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm so stressed about this situation, any help would be greatly appreciated!

I had a recent malware problem and now my Epson receipt printer doesn't work. Says "Unable to print. Insufficient disk space." I have over 130G free space in my C drive and about 5G in my D drive. I uninstalled the current Epson program I had and reinstalled the driver from the Epson website. I thought the connection might have been lost somewhere but I'm still having the same problem. Any ideas or suggestions would be great! Thank you in advance!

P.S. I've had the printer for over 5 years and have been using it every day with no problem until now.

- Acsanna


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Acsanna and welcome to TSG!!

I found the following solution to someone else asking the same sort of question. Not sure if it will help you or not ...
_This is for Windows Vista--depending on your version of Windows, some steps could be worded a little bit differently. Don't worry, you should still get to the right place eventually! 
Go to "Start"
Go to "Control Panel"
Below "Hardware and Sound," click Printer
Right click the printer you want and select "sharing"
Click "Advanced" tab
Choose "Print directly to the printer"
Apply and then press OK
You are set to go!_


----------

